# pharmacy Dublin



## Redsky3 (Aug 24, 2010)

anyone from Dublin 
I need to get some Prgesterone gel 100mg urgently, does anyone know of chemist that has that on its shelf ? need it by the 11th January 

thanks 
for you help


----------



## starting out (Jul 19, 2010)

I know the medipharm in Dundrum and George's street fill a huge number of the scripts from the S**S clinic might be worth a try. If not most should be able to order in within 24hrs if its with their suppliers.


----------



## Redsky3 (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks "Starting Out,  for that, really appreciate it. having trouble with everything 
really thought i was prepared but i am not. thanks again


----------



## starting out (Jul 19, 2010)

No worries here's the link with the contact details sorry I never thought of posting it earlier!

http://www.medipharm.ie/site/store-locator/south-great-georges-street-dublin-2/

/links


----------



## Redsky3 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks again
heading there this morning, hoping they can help us out !! 
will let you know how i get on 
Redx


----------

